# Identify this rash?



## consumerx (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi think i should explain my situation here.
I have a dog (a terrier mix)thats about older then 10 years. When i got her at the shelter about 4 years ago i found out she has lyme disease, and cataracts. Lately over the winter i noticed she has been weakening so i brought her to the vet because she has gotten skinnier and had problems laying and getting up from naps. I figured it was just her lyme disease taking effect even worse. Aside from her age and disease i noticed a small rash under her front leg like near the "arm pit" of the dog. I figured it was just some rash and so the good doctor gave me gentimyasin or something, some kind of spray. I have been using the spray on her for almost 3 days now and this rash does not look any better. So i here i am thinking this does not look like a normal rash anymore it looks really bad and brownish! Now i am thinking its a tumor?? Iam really worried for my best friend here, i know i should call the vet back and i am going to but i am curious as to what other people think this could be, i enclosed some pictures of this rash, you can see theres a red lump near the top of the rash. I hope my puppy isnt getting older and starting to "retire" on me..


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

It is really hard to tell in the picture, especially with all her hair.maybe it could just be a hot spot, yeast, or allergies. Good luck with everything and thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

My first thought was yeast, but there is no way to tell from pictures. 

Your vet didn't say anything about treating the lyme disease? 

When you took her in for the rash the first time did the vet tell you what it was or run any tests before handing over the spray? 

I would look into a second opinion from a different vet.

I hope your little lady starts feeling better here soon! I know it kills us when our fur kids are sick. Hang in there and I also want to say thank you for rescuing her. She sounds like such a sweet dog. Welcome to DF.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you have clippers? I would clip the area. Also call your vet, he/she may prescribe antibiotics or change the topical approach if the gentocin spray is not working. Also make sure your dog is not licking the area.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How is your dog?


----------



## xbronwynx (Sep 30, 2009)

My dog also has a rash very simular and i am starting to worry but dont know what to do as i am only 15  i hope your dog is ok and could you give me any advice or help? thank you xx


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

xbronwynx said:


> My dog also has a rash very simular and i am starting to worry but dont know what to do as i am only 15  i hope your dog is ok and could you give me any advice or help? thank you xx


Have your parents take the dog to the vet, that is always the right answer if your dog is not well.


----------

